# Tonight I caught my Wife.......



## BG (Apr 1, 2009)

Tonight I caught my Wife ...... Jumping on the bed with 5 of our children.

Not sure what to do, this is shocking.

She is normally quite tame, Titus 2 and all. Let this be a lesson to the rest of you a little leaven leavens the whole spouse.

It's my fault I actually let Her put on shoes and go to the grocery tonight. You reap what you sow.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Happy2BHome (Apr 1, 2009)

Pharisee!


----------



## Berean (Apr 1, 2009)

WDG said:


> You reap what you sew.



Did you get a new machine?


----------



## Theognome (Apr 1, 2009)

The horror! She should have to recite five Apostles Creeds.

Theognome


----------



## BG (Apr 1, 2009)

Berean said:


> WDG said:
> 
> 
> > You reap what you sew.
> ...



Ha! I fixed it!


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## AThornquist (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BJClark (Apr 1, 2009)

at least she knows how to have fun!!


----------



## Idelette (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL!  She sounds like a lot of fun.....


----------



## Herald (Apr 2, 2009)

Next time jump with her. Just make sure the bed frame is strong enough.


----------



## nicnap (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 2, 2009)

> a little leaven leavens the whole spouse


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Skyler (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe you should invest in a trampoline. They tend to stand up to that kind of abuse a little longer.


----------



## Knoxienne (Apr 2, 2009)

For shame!  You think you know folks then you hear something like this.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 2, 2009)

It happens in the best of families.


----------



## dbroyles (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, very shocking indeed!


----------



## Augusta (Apr 2, 2009)

I think you mean a little levity levitates the whole spouse and the children.


----------



## Berean (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm taken aback!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 2, 2009)

Even more shocking was when we had an amishman drive by, waving to my kids up a tree...till he realised I was sitting up in the same said tree...

Made my husband laugh though, but didn't really surprise him any


----------

